# Need a job. Just a job, any job.



## alice144 (Dec 31, 2009)

I can't stand the job I have anymore people mostly because the people I work with are extremely obnoxious. That said, the work doesn't really fit me. I'm a lifeguard and swim instructor. One part of this requires me to yell at people and generally deal with nastiness, the other part requires me to behave much more extravertedly than I actually am. I've been doing it for a while now and I just can't stand it any longer.

Asides from my aquatics experience, I also have been a waitress. I'm twenty years old, I'm responsible, hardworking, and emotionally mature.


I just need something to work at maybe 20 hours a week while I move back in with my parents and finish my degree. I was thinking that since I have food service experience, to apply to a very popular restaurant, or to work as a barista. All in all I'd prefer a job with a set wage.

I just don't know what's out there. Can anyone give me a list of options?


----------



## Litchi (Dec 2, 2009)

dont get too emotional, u will get the job definately


----------



## Obstructions (Feb 21, 2010)

Are you looking for a like a college job paid by the hour? You could always try Data Entry, which is a decent job, or being one the people who type phone messages for the deaf. Those are supposedly decent jobs


----------



## fafyrd (Nov 20, 2009)

Contact a temp agency like Manpower, QPS, Adecco and have them find jobs suited to your skills and wage/time requirements.


----------



## Parttime muse (Feb 8, 2010)

A friend of mine gave me this kind of advice if I think about applying for a job and she said she wasn't an expert at this: there are usually mom and pop businesses as an option. My point being since we introverts like one-on-one relationships anyways it is probably better for you or any other introvert to get a job at a mom and pop business where the stuff they do is more integretable, personal, and honest. Those long chain business coorporations that's around the country don't give a flying flip about their employees as much. If they don't hire you, then they aren't worthy of you and it's just not meant to be. Though, I know that issue doesn't put food in your mouth or money in the bank but it's just a piece of food for thought. :crazy:


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

You already have a job, but you want a NEW job. Okay. What are your interests?


----------

